# Trying to find year of my 1970s ariens sno thro



## Thekidmechanic05 (Dec 4, 2018)

I want to know the year of my 70s sno thro but I can’t find where. I think it’s a 73 but I’m not sure. Model# 910995 serial# 109678. Thx guys.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

910995 is the model number of the bucket attachment only, not the model number of the snowblower.
The model number of the snowblower will be at the rear of the machine, on another Ariens tag same as the one on the side of the bucket.
Also, if you can see a Tecumseh data tag on the side of the engine, post the numbers on that tag too..The Tecumseh serial number contains a date code.


Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The ID plate for your machine will look a little different but this is the place it should be. Might also be stamped into the metal.
The engine ID is on the top of the flywheel shroud and might be under the electric starter switch if yours is so equipped.


.









.


----------



## Thekidmechanic05 (Dec 4, 2018)

The tractor code is 910006. I can’t check the engine because it’s a predator 212


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a 1972 or 1973 model 910006.
And in this case, its easy to tell which year! 

If it has the two levers, (tractor and auger control levers) together on the side of the machine, like this:









Then it's a 1972.

If it has the "safety throw out clutch handle" (the tractor control lever) moved *behind* the handelbars like this:









Then its a 1973.

More info:
https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page5.html

Scot


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

My 72 looks like this and the model no. is 910006. The tractor control lever is on handle bar. Engine serial n0. 2172D


----------



## Thekidmechanic05 (Dec 4, 2018)

Mine looks like that too


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Then they're 1973 model year tractors.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

tlshawks said:


> Then they're 1973 model year tractors.


No - I have the original owners manual and parts manual in the parts manual it shows a diagram with the rod. Mine is missing the black plastic grip. The parts no. for the upper section of the rod is 10482. It shows the 910014,90006,91007,91008 & 910010 of that year all had the same setup and there was a 6,7,& 8 H.P.Tractor option.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My tractors with that set up are 910018 and 910019...the first one was 8 hp and chrome handles, the second was 7 hp and painted handles....


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

AL- said:


> No - I have the original owners manual and parts manual in the parts manual it shows a diagram with the rod. Mine is missing the black plastic grip. The parts no. for the upper section of the rod is 10482. It shows the 910014,90006,91007,91008 & 910010 of that year all had the same setup and there was a 6,7,& 8 H.P.Tractor option.


That may be, but the Ariens parts manual for all 10,000 series lists the 910006 as 1973 only on page 2.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

tlshawks said:


> That may be, but the Ariens parts manual for all 10,000 series lists the 910006 as 1973 only on page 2.


My parts manual has no page numbers, but on the second page is a diagram of the tractor parts and on page three is the description etc. of the parts. However my owners manual has 7 numbered pages with a back page of "Safety First" You seem to have a different parts manual ? The price of mine is printed on the cover $.25.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I believe the PM-8-72 translates to that it was printed in August 1972 which I would bet is for the upcoming model year.

Here you go, straight from the Ariens site. This is comprehensive for all 10,000 series and I believe given it has all 10,000 series listed with years that it was printed after the series ended in the mid to late 1970's.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00013600.pdf


----------

